# 1988 300ZX Turbo - idles too high



## Guest (Jan 30, 2003)

She has a 1988 300ZX Turbo (SE or SS I think). It was parked for several months before I began working on it. When it was parked it was idling correctly. Parked b/c it needed new belts and an alternator. So, I replaced the sparkplugs, dist. cap and rotor, Alt. and belts. When we cranked it up, it began idling about 2000 rpms and when it is driven and the clutch is disengaged the idle lopes. The manual tells me how to adjust the idle, but I want to eliminate the other posibliities before messing with that. Does anyone have any ideas?

I've eliminated the airfilter possibliity, and throttle adjustment.
I have not checked the possiblity of a vacuum leak, but as I said the car was running fine before being parked for a month. When I check for a vacuum leak, what vacuum pressure is correct?

Any help will be appreciated!
HerMechanic.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2003)

*Got it!*

Its always the little things. The high idle (cold temp choke) unit had a electrical conection undone. fixed that.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Congrats on the fix, I was hoping someone would have helped you out but at least you were able to resolve the problem.


----------

